

Redesigning CloudFlare - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/redesigning-cloudflare/

======
tomkwok
I joined the beta UI test in January, and even reported a bug regarding to
handling of special characters, namely '<' and '>', in passwords submitted to
CloudFlare. So now the new dashboard is finally rolled out to all users.

Several new features found (as a free-tier user) (maybe some of the following
were previously pro features):

\- More detailed analytics: Unique Visitors / Cached or Uncached Requests /
Content Type Breakdown / Traffic Map / Top Visitor Origins / percentage of
Traffic Served Over SSL

\- HTTP Strict Transport Security (HSTS) settings

\- Authenticated Origin Pulls toggle

\- Traffic Control / Keep track of firewall events for your site (by request
id (Ray ID), IP address, etc.)

\- Mobile Redirect / Redirect visitors that are using mobile devices to a
mobile-optimized website

\- a note field for each firewall access rule

My suggestions:

\- Hide the li.slider-nav-prev and li.slider-nav-next as they are
unnecessarily displayed on wide screens. Nothing happens when users click on
them (until more 'tabs' are added).

\- Update the 'Page Rules' tab to match the new design.

------
nerdy
As a programmer I really appreciate these kinds of things as a rough howto and
source of inspiration. It would've been cool if they showed how those roughs
translated into finished UIs though!

------
culturestate
I'm a big fan of CloudFlare, but there were some maddening regressions in
usability with this redesign. My favorite so far is the newfound inability to
append trailing dots when adding MX records -- this worked perfectly well
before, but is now met with a rather unhelpful error message [1].

I'd really like to see a more widespread adoption of regression testing for
UX, because CloudFlare is certainly not alone in this department.

1\. "Invalid hostname: Use '@' to represent the root domain."

~~~
donavanm
This nonsense drives me batty. Im guessing theyre importing this behavior from
bind and godaddy. Its what many customers expect, regardless of how broken it
is.

------
stevejones
For a moment I thought it was going to be about them no-longer blocking Tor.

~~~
kenrikm
Or fixing underlying systems so they don't randomly go down in the middle of
the day. Which seems to happen quite often.
[https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/history](https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/history)

~~~
kawsper
I saw a lot of slowdowns (expected, and not major) while I tested out
Cloudflare, but the worst part about the experience was the dropped requests
that somehow got stuck between the users browser and my servers.

I tried to debug it, and gave a script to their engineers to reproduce, but we
did not find a solution.

------
obayesshelton
I have a feeling it will look like digital ocean

